# Disabling BD PROCHOT stoped working after Win 10 update



## Yachooo (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello everyone,
Let me explain first:
Recently my HDD started to die one me and i had to remove it, so i decided to format my laptop because it started to get a little bit messy. Before it (expect dying HDD) my laptop worked fine. After fresh windows install i noticed something weird. When my CPU reached 75 C it would drastically drop its clock speed to 0,5 MHz; 0,9 MHz or 1,55MHz until i cooled down and jumped back to 3 MHz to reach 75C again and drop down. And like that in a loop. After some fixes and suggestions from the internet, downloading ThrottleStop and disabling BD PROCHOT worked. CPU kept at around 84C and nice 3,1 MHz, until recent Win 10 update. Now disabling BD PROCHOT dose nothing. Back to the same problem of dropping clock speed at 75C.
Can anyone suggest what could have happened, how to fix it or what to do? 
Thanks 

PS: I haven't changed anything on ThrottleStop except BD PROCHOT

Specs:
Dell Inspirion 15 7000
Intel i5-7300HQ
GTX 1050
Win 10


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 14, 2022)

Post some screenshots so I can see all of your ThrottleStop settings. Run a log file so I can see the throttling problem 

Many Dell laptops use extreme power limit throttling. BD PROCHOT is only one of many issues for Dell laptops.


----------



## Yachooo (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## unclewebb (Aug 14, 2022)

Your log file does not show a BD PROCHOT throttling problem and it does not show a power limit throttling problem. It shows a Clock Modulation throttling problem which Dell used to do a lot of on their older laptops. This type of throttling is brutal. Look at the CKMOD column in the log file. When this goes from 100.0 to 0.0, performance goes into the toilet. This can go on and on for random lengths of time. Truly horrible design by Dell.

Check out the C0% column when this type of throttling starts. Only half of the CPU is being used now.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-08-14  21:26:10  31.00   97.5  100.0       0   76   1.0002   25.3
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   93.9  100.0       0   76   1.0010   24.6
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   97.1  100.0       0   76   1.0005   25.4
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   94.4  100.0       0   75   1.0194   24.7
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   96.0  100.0       0   76   0.9979   25.1
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   83.7    0.0       0   73   1.0153   22.9
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   50.6    0.0       0   71   1.0120   17.7
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   50.1    0.0       0   71   1.0137   17.8
2022-08-14  21:26:11  31.00   50.5    0.0       0   71   1.0137   17.6
2022-08-14  21:26:12  31.00   50.6    0.0       0   71   1.0306   17.9
2022-08-14  21:26:12  31.00   50.4    0.0       0   71   1.0171   17.7
```

To solve this issue try checking the Clock Mod box on the main screen of ThrottleStop and make sure this is set to 100.0%.

Run another log file after you do this. Do not use the More Data option when logging data. That feature produces, "too much information".

Check the MMIO Lock box and the Speed Shift box in the TPL window.


----------



## Yachooo (Aug 14, 2022)

It looks like forcing Clock Mod to 100% fixed the problem. I'm going to do some more testing to see if temperatures don't rise to high.
Thank you so much for fast reply and help.
Just one more question. If temperatures will be reasonable can i run this setting all the time without any problems?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 14, 2022)

Yachooo said:


> can i run this setting all the time without any problems?


Sure, why not? Other manufacturers were not screwing over consumers by secretly using clock modulation throttling. Only Dell. As you have proven, this throttling is not necessary. 

Your temperatures are fine. Enjoy using your new and improved laptop.


----------

